

If You Build It, Will They Come? - sudonim
http://blakemasters.tumblr.com/post/22405055017/peter-thiels-cs183-startup-class-9-notes-essay

======
wallawe
This article was submitted a couple of months ago, maybe you will find the
some of the comments helpful:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3930832>

~~~
sudonim
Thanks! That's helpful.

Odd that HN didn't bounce me to that thread and count it as an upvote.

------
sudonim
I'm putting together a pitch deck and this article highlighted the need to
really nail our distribution.

